# Can I cut driftwood?



## Isuzuki051

I currently have a 110 gallon tank. I have a piece of driftwood in it, it's pretty big but it fits. Recently I've been thinking about making some changeds to my tank and was wondering if I could cut the driftwood and put it back in. I bought it out of another tank so it is water logged and sinks no problem. I've had it for about 8 months now. I just wanna be able to cut it in half and put a half on each side of the tank. It's real thick and hard so what would be the best options for cutting? I plan on fully rinsing it off afterwards to get the saw dust and piece off of it. Just looking for some input on this.


----------



## startsmall

Sure you can cut it, take it out and let it set for a fewf days...would take a long time to fully dry...then you can use a standard wood saw to saw through it. Make sure you rinse it well before returning to the water and make sure that if the blade you are using is painted that you sand it really well to ensure none of the paint that could have come off the blade onto the wood is going into your tank. Never know whats in it...shouldn't be harmful but better safe than sorry.


----------



## coralbandit

Cut it!A power sawzall(corded or cordless) would be easiest,but a hand saw would certainly work well also.I don't think drying the wood is necessary or makes a big difference(and would probably take forever to dry out).Just clean up wood after,don't think sanding the saw much matters either as long as you clean up the wood after(maybe sand wood if there is staining).


----------



## rtmaston

that's a good idea about cutting it.good luck


----------



## Alasse

You can cut it with whatever you have, i've used hand saws, chainsaw, bandsaw, benchsaw lol
Just give it a good rinse afterwards to remove anything loose and away ya go


----------



## Chididdy123

If the spot that you are cutting isnt too thick, just use a reciprocating saw, gets all of my non driftwood cutting done perfectly


----------

